# Help With Issues with 31AS644E129 24" MTD Snow Blower



## Raupleminze (11 mo ago)

Hey guys,
New to the forum and joined mainly because I am having an issue with my MTD. Earlier this season I was using it and started to smell burning rubber. I pulled the plastic inspection cover and saw one of the two auger belts broken and twisted up. I was able to finish the job since the other belt was in tact still and decided later that day to order up a new plastic inspection cover (the other one had broken since it was brittle), a drive belt, and two auger belts. It was probably time since this unit was purchased in the early/mid 2000's. I also ordered up a replacement electric starter.

So with snow on the horizon I finally had some time today to work on it. I replaced the electric starter, then the drive belt, and then both auger belts. I went to test everything and the electric starter was having an issue getting it to fire. I pulled the plug and tested for spark and had spark. Gave it a quick shot of starter fluid and it fired up shortly after. Rather quickly I began to smell rubber again and shut it down. Upon inspection one of the auger belts appeared to be warmer and was showing signs of rubbing on something. With the belly pan still off I was able to see some rubber shavings underneath the unit on the driveway. So what I have found is there is a "flap" that covers the lower belt that is connected to the auger drive tension pulley bracket that appears to be making contact against that belt. I cannot see what would be causing this to happen and/or if there is any adjustment. I am thinking that this was the possible cause for the first belt to fail. 

So I still have snow on the way tomorrow and would like to try and figure this out. Yes I can always remove the lower auger belt for now until I resolve it, but I thought I might reach out to you guys first. I have searched around on YouTube and Google but haven't found anything. I am thinking that the "flap" was causing a drag while trying to use the electric starter which might have caused the starting issue?

The "flap" moves off of the belt when you engage the auger lever.

Please see the pic below to see the "flap" I am speaking of. The yellow arrow is pointing towards it.

Thanks in advance!

-Brian


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

That's the brake mechanism so that the auger pulleys come to a stop when you let go of the auger engagement lever.

You may need to bend it back a bit:


----------



## Raupleminze (11 mo ago)

That is what I was thinking for a quick fix. However, I am curious as to why this became an issue all of the sudden. What changed and what caused this to happen. It has been used for over 20 years without this issue ever happening before.


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

someone tightenned the auger cable tension down a bit too much at some point?


----------



## Raupleminze (11 mo ago)

Marty013 said:


> someone tightenned the auger cable tension down a bit too much at some point?


I don't think it's ever been messed with.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Did you check your impellar bearing for any wear or play? See if the impellar shaft can move up and down.


----------

